# Windsor; they're back. They're great.



## rreas (May 11, 2004)

Like others in the "other" category, I take pleasure in riding a bike that isn't instantly recognizable. And as a bit of a bike historian, I have an affinity for bikes with a rich, and perhaps under-appreciated tradition. Consequently, I was very pleased to learn that Windsors (which were originally manufactured in England and Mexico-a rather unusual combination) are back. I'm sure that the current incarnation, distributed by Windsor USA via BikesDirect (retail shops and mail order) bears little resemblance to the original UK company, but nonethelss, the company pays homage by naming their current models after UK landmarks/regions/cities and even posts pics of Eddy Merckx setting the 1972 hour record in Mexico on a Windsor.

So much for the history. The new Windsor Kennet is a superb bike and an exceptional value. X-Fusion 6061 frame; Kensis carbon fork and stays (hour glass shaped no-less); full Ultegra; Ritchey wheels, bars, stem, seatpost etc. Lighter, faster, smoother than my Cannondale. This is a fantastic bike. I hope to see more (but not too many) on the road soon.


----------

